# Stressed?



## Ciddian

Ahh stress... 

I overreact to lots of stuff which makes me really stress out. I scored a 181 on this one.. but its kinda nice to know where i stand atm. 
I realized i wasnt sleeping well, or doing things that relaxed me.. putting too much on my plate and such..

How do you guys score? If really high.. what things will you do for you? 

http://www.workopolis.com/work.aspx?action...d=46E:19L:11264


----------



## wtac

Crikey...I'm at 339! Better go over my various insurance policies...LMFAO!!!


----------



## Pablo

306

I beat ya! 


Wilson and I may be expiring soon apparently... Looks like our scores really suck...
next time I come help out lets pop a valium before we get started.

You know, just to be safe.


----------



## Chris S

Hmm...202 =)


----------



## KnaveTO

Hmmmm... this is not good... I beat you all with a score of 360


----------



## Chris S

Time to start another tank knave!


----------



## moon

154 I am about to retire


----------



## Pablo

154 it says is a reasonable score to have though so you're ok  

we 300+... idunno...


----------



## Pablo

KnaveTO said:


> Hmmmm... this is not good... I beat you all with a score of 360


----------



## Ciddian

oh my gosh you guys.... O_O

I hope they let people keep fish in the mental insitute.. 

Somtimes its just amazing at what people have to go through. Bob got a 0..  I told him to take some of my damn stress.. lol


----------



## Tabatha

75... zzzzzzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## Pablo

Tabatha said:


> 75... zzzzzzzzzzzzzz......


No way! 75 come on you didnt read the whole thing


----------



## jrs

171

Biggie for me is I haven't had a cigarette in 6 days......oh man, I am hanging for one BIG TIME! I hope the cravings fade soon.


----------



## Pablo

congrats man


----------



## jrs

No not for me. Here you take it.


----------



## Chris S

jrs said:


> 171
> 
> Biggie for me is I haven't had a cigarette in 6 days......oh man, I am hanging for one BIG TIME! I hope the cravings fade soon.


Never goes away, but the physical cravings leave 

At least that was what I noticed when I quit for about a year or so. Back on the wagon now, yay!


----------



## Pablo

jrs said:


> No not for me. Here you take it.


will do


----------



## pat3612

Mines a 90 but Iam sure living in the country helps.


----------



## Katalyst

*488! *


----------



## jrs

LOL Kate!

I thought it would have been higher!


----------



## wtac

We all should get together one evening to "pass the dutchie".


----------



## Tabatha

On the left hand side?


----------



## Pablo

don't suggest it if you can't hold the smoke   

(Tab you always pass it on the left hand side.)


----------



## Pablo

Katalyst said:


> *488! *


Really??!!

You sure you only took into account stuff that's happened in the past 24 months? I accidentally didn't when I first took it and I got like 500


----------



## wtac

No Bogarting allowed


----------



## Pablo

wtac said:


> No Bogarting allowed












Hey listen now I'll pass it see? Maybe not today, maybe not tommorow, but soon.


----------



## Fishfinder

i got a 110, but most of it isnt really anything lol, 
'end of school' im actually pretty relaxed about it!
and i liked the "change in church activited". and "vacation"


----------



## dekstr

I never knew this was a contest to see how scored the highest.

What's the prize?    

I scored somewhere around 170. But then again most of the stress factors didn't really apply.


----------



## Brian

That thing is whack... I scored almost 400 but I feel happy


----------



## Shattered

I'm in the near 400's as well, but it was a bad year for me. Guess there's still hope for the mental illness... or that's what my fishies keep telling me.


----------



## Pablo

*or that's what my fishies keep telling me. 

*

You gotta stop drinkin'


----------



## hojimoe

i scored 508... ... crap



need more tanks


----------



## Pablo

??

How can you have experienced enough of that stuff in 2 years to get over 500?? That's crazy [email protected]!


----------



## hojimoe

Pablo said:


> ??
> 
> How can you have experienced enough of that stuff in 2 years to get over 500?? That's crazy [email protected]!


deaths, job changes, health - myself and family :\ sucks...field of work changes, job skill changes etc...adds up fast


----------



## Shattered

hojimoe said:


> deaths, job changes, health - myself and family :\ sucks...field of work changes, job skill changes etc...adds up fast


Yup, and it all seems to happen at the same time.


----------



## Shattered

Pablo said:


> You gotta stop drinkin'


I don't drink, and I don't smoke... hmmm maybe your onto something, maybe that's what I'm missing.


----------



## wtac

Someone pass hojimoe and Shattered the "Dutchie"...who's Bogarting it?!?

LMFAO!!!


----------



## Pablo

hojimoe said:


> deaths, job changes, health - myself and family :\ sucks...field of work changes, job skill changes etc...adds up fast


Wow sorry about all that


----------



## blossom112

I almost was going to open it ,but i know i top the charts ...
I can only hope the tank has a calming affect on me


----------



## hojimoe

Pablo said:


> Wow sorry about all that


don't be #2 happens (is swearing allowed?)

my gf keeps me sane 

6/49 win will clear it all up


----------



## Ciddian

OOhh i totally agree Hoji.. Bob keeps me sane and non cranky.. LOL

Big hugs blossom!


----------

